# My new shrimps arrived yay!!



## Jessica sergeant (8 Jun 2018)

So thought would show my new shrimps off to you guys as my hubby has no interest lol and need to show my beautiful shrimpys off to someone pmsl


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Jun 2018)

Very nice


----------



## Finn (8 Jun 2018)

Nice mix, hope you get lots of interesting babies from the rilis and jellies! Be careful with shrimp though - easy to catch multiple tank syndrome from them - very dangerous disease, especially on the bank balance!


----------



## Jessica sergeant (8 Jun 2018)

Yes lol wouldnt want to think how much i spent on my two tanks already lol an was told they were red blue rili? And tangerine tigers.


----------



## alto (9 Jun 2018)

Hopefully the Tangerine Tigers will color up more - present photo they look to be quite low grade BUT some shrimp do take longer to settle in - did you see photos from the seller of actual shrimp selling?

The Red Blue Rili are quite variable in appearance between sellers, there seem to be genetics differences in lines

Shrimp are awesome 
(note the paler substrate does tend to fade out the shrimp colours as they seem to try to "blend")


----------



## Jessica sergeant (10 Jun 2018)

Hi yes i saw pictures of them on shrimplands website. They looked very orange. But like you say may take time to settle. I saw a molt other day am assuming this is a good sign lol. Also does anyone know what colour shrimp you would get if i had a black shrimp in with my red blue rili shrimp? Or if i had a blue diamond or velvet in with the rilis? Thanks  x


----------



## whinnie (12 Jun 2018)

Was it shrimp lands that you purchased from?


Jessica sergeant said:


> Hi yes i saw pictures of them on shrimplands website. They looked very orange. But like you say may take time to settle. I saw a molt other day am assuming this is a good sign lol. Also does anyone know what colour shrimp you would get if i had a black shrimp in with my red blue rili shrimp? Or if i had a blue diamond or velvet in with the rilis? Thanks  x


----------



## Jessica sergeant (12 Jun 2018)

I got tigers from shrimp land the rest from ebay recently.


----------



## AllieG (5 Jul 2018)

Shrimp look great! I've heard that when they mix you lose the colours unless they are certain types of shrimp that can't breed together


----------



## Jessica sergeant (5 Jul 2018)

Hi thanks yeah i know they do but tbh im really not that fussed about that. Its more just for me. Im sure ill have some brown im there but hopeful i will get some nice looking ones too. I recently had to move 9 of my red shrimp in there too, as the fish were eating them in other tank  although there was alot of moss and hiding places they were still managing to find them. So moved them which i know red shrimp is probably a big no no in a tank with rili and black rose shrimp lol x


----------



## Edvet (5 Jul 2018)




----------

